# Service dog in training



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How fantastic. Makes me miss our guide dog in training.


----------



## sambud (Dec 29, 2009)

what an awesome video!! reminds us how much fun work can be for some!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I love watching your videos. Such an inspiration!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed this and would love to have both these dogs.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad you are all enjoying this movie of Valerie's training!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How do you ever give them up? Wonderful thing you do!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That's incredible. I am sure it is so hard to give them up after spending so much time training them, but to know that someone's life is able to be active, thanks to the work you did with the dog, must be an incredible feeling. 

I always smile when I see videos of service dogs. When my dad was growing up in Michigan his family had a doberman, who was just the most brilliant dog ever, from what I've been told. No one can talk about Eric (the dog) without a smile on their face, he was that great. 

At the time, there was a major shortage of guide dogs because of WWII and my grandparents were asked if they would give their dog to the guide dog organization. They did, and Eric ended up being the top dog in the training course. On the night of his graduation where he met his handler for the first time the kennel burned down and all of the dogs were killed. It was very heartbreaking for my dad and his family, but I'm sure even more heartbreaking for all of the people who were supposed to get a dog from this organization.

Knowing the training and love that goes into these dogs will always make me smile, and seeing the people these dogs help is so special. The partnership that develops between service dogs and handlers is incredible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden River of Dreams*

Golden River of Dreams

Valerie is SIMPLY AMAZING and so is her trainer!
Thank you for sharing this video and are YOU HER TRAINER?/


----------

